# الحسابات الهيدروليكية لجريان الغاز والنفط عبر الانابيب



## خالد جابر (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة

يمكن للاخوة الاستفادة من هذه المعلومات التي اعددتها شخصيا من مصادر متنوعة وارجو ان تنال رضاكم

اي ملاحظات حولها ارجو بيان ذلك

يمكنكم تحميل المصدر من الرابط ادناه 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Y4kndjI8/oil_and_gas_pipelines_hydrauli.html



مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## sddg (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ismail_92 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوفاطمة سلمان (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم استاذ خالد
اخوتي الاعزاء في المنتدى 
محتاج اسال عن توفر او عمل مادة clock spring الخاصة بمعالجة انابيب النفط والغاز هل منكم من عمل بها او متوفرة في الوطن العربي؟؟


----------

